# Top 3 Ugliest Pok?mon Ever



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 21, 2011)

Who are they? Not really too sure about top 3 but I think this Pok?mon is a possible candidate:



Anyway I wanna hear your opinion on the 3 most ugliest Pok?mon in the series.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

Feebas
Nosepass
Jynx


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2011)

That one pokémon that looks like an icecream.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

1. Purugly
2. Nosepass
3. Hippopotas


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 21, 2011)

1.Muk!
2.Weezing
3.Tangrowth


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 23, 2011)

That's a Pokemon? The latter Gens sure know how to bring out the uglies.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 23, 2011)

And guys, its called PurUGLY for a reason...


----------



## blazikengirl (Mar 20, 2011)

1.Jynx
2.Swoobat 
3.Feebas


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

I am the only one who mentioned this guy???


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 20, 2011)

Purugly is actually a fav of mines.

Now the real uglies are Snubull, Jynx, and quagsire


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 20, 2011)

Jynx
Feebas
Probopass

Feebas might become Milotic, but while it's still a Feebas it's kinda ugly. I'm surprised no one mentioned Probopass, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2011)

1.Purugly
2.Snubbull
3.Most pokemon from black/white


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think any of them are ugly. Purugly will mess you up.

The only thing close to ugly, though it's more weird-looking than ugly, is Stunfisk.



Didi said:


> That one pokémon that looks like an icecream.



Fuck yo shit didi


----------



## Psych (Mar 21, 2011)

Didi said:


> That one pok?mon that looks like an icecream.



More stupid looking then ugly. 

Luvdisc, Now thats a Ugly pokemon.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

Let's see....

Jynx
Swoobat
Kyurem
Garbodor


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2011)

Drowzee and Hypno.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 21, 2011)

Swoobat is ugly as hell, so is purugly and the garbage pokemon


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Wtf.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hands down it's Garbodor (Garbage + Odor):


----------



## Garudo (Mar 21, 2011)

The face. THE FACE!!!


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

^       .


----------



## Bioness (Mar 21, 2011)

That poor thing  at least it's evolved form is better looking

*Spoiler*: __ 








errr well at least it's ....





can we all agree to vote this the ugliest family line


----------



## DanE (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it me or does Sawk and Troh remind me of The Muppets 

 Troh

 Sawk


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That poor thing  at least it's evolved form is better looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its nose aside, I kind of like Conkeldurr's design actually.


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 21, 2011)

For me its Smeargle and Loudred. They both look awful to me.



Spiderman said:


> Is it me or does Sawk and Troh remind me of The Muppets
> 
> Troh
> 
> Sawk



Omfg lol! +reps


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you kidding me? The Kami Trio are so badass and cool looking.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 21, 2011)

Valerian said:


>




seriously could you be more generation discriminatory?


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a lot of favorites in 5th gen, probably more than any other gen.

Those are pretty much the only ones I don't like in 5th gen.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 21, 2011)

Exploud is pretty damn ugly.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 22, 2011)

The entirety of third and fourth gen 

But really:

Claydol
*Spoiler*: __ 






Exeggutor
*Spoiler*: __ 






Pikachu


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Jynx, i think nothing else needs to be mentioned. Jynx was just so.....ugh .


----------



## Progeusz (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _quite long list_ 



Metapod
Fearow
Ekans
Gloom
Kadabra
Weepinbell
Graveler
Drowzee/Hypno
Lickitung
Mr. Mime
Jynx
Porygon
Kabuto
Furret
Hoothoot
Cleffa/Clefairy
Igglybuff/Wigglytuff
Azumarill
Hoppip family
Sunkern
Quagsire
Forretress
Dunsparce
Gligar
Steelix
Snubbull
Qwilfish
Swinub
Corsola
Remoraid
Tyrogue
Smoochum
Pupitar
Treecko
Wurmple family (not Beautifly)
Lotad/Lombre
Seedot
Pelipper
Shroomish
Whismur
Meditte/Medicham
Gulpin/Swalot
Barboach
Feebas
Dusclops
Chimecho
Snorunt
Clamperl family
Luvdisc
Deoxys-D
Bidoof/Bibarel
Burmy/Wormadam
Bronzor
Mime Jr.
Happiny
Croagunk/Toxicroak
Lickilicky
Tangrowth
Nosepass/Probopass
Rotom and all of its formes
Tepig/Pignite/Emboar (however shiny Emboar looks absolutely awesome)
Oshawott (WORST starter ever. Thank God Samurott is so badass)
ALL of elemental monkeys. Also, they're super weak.
Munna/Musharna
Woobat/Swoobat
Gurdurr/Conkeldurr
Tympole/Palpioad/Semismitoad
Darmuka (i want to squash it...)
Sraggy
Trubbish/Garbodor
Gothita
Jellicent
Eelektrik
Stunfisk
Vullaby
Heatmor
Deino/Zweilous
Meloetta


----------



## Netorie (Mar 24, 2011)

Gothita and Jynx. I mean seriously.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

*KISS ME BABY ONE MORE TIME!*


----------



## Lemonizer (Mar 26, 2011)

1. Probopass
2. Jynx
3. Spiritomb


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 26, 2011)

Garbodor
Feebas
Purrugly


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 26, 2011)

swoobat and jynx


----------



## Jelly (Mar 27, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hands down it's Garbodor (Garbage + Odor):



eww I agree with Mecha


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to have nightmares with this thing.



I?m sorry,but I find this just hideous. 



This thing...sucks.
Badly.​


----------



## Lavender banned (Jul 1, 2011)

Skutank, purugly, garbodor


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunfisk, Qwilfish, Palpitoad


----------



## Ultra (Jul 25, 2011)

valerian said:


>



What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Ultra (Jul 27, 2011)

^ Nobody answered my question.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 27, 2011)

That polygon thing for sure


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 28, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> What the fuck is this shit?





UltraDoots said:


> ^ Nobody answered my question.



Conkeldurr, Gurdurr, Sawk, Throh, Tornadus, Thundrus, Landorus, Jellicent M, Jellicent F, Garbodor. 

Unova Pok?mon, nou goed?


----------



## Ultra (Jul 28, 2011)

They even SOUND hideous.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 29, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> They even SOUND hideous.



It seems that Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak has a problem with the Unova Bitchez.


----------



## Ultra (Jul 30, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> It seems that Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak has a problem with the Unova Bitchez.



This is why he quit being a trainer in season 4.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 31, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That poor thing  at least it's evolved form is better looking
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


nope.jpg
They fucking win.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a lot of hate for Jynx i see


----------



## Ultra (Jul 31, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> nope.jpg
> They fucking win.



They don't.

Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 31, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> They don't.
> 
> Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Violence (Aug 6, 2011)

Nosepass

Slaking

Sudowoodo


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 17, 2011)

Whilst Ugly they still are cool. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Granted this one ain't cool


----------



## Revolution (Jul 29, 2013)

Digglet Skarmory, and I forgot


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

Abominations.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Abominations.



I don't get the hate this pokemon gets from most people. It's design is pretty neat and there are some nice details yet keeping it simple.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 31, 2013)

These guys for me:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saru (Jul 31, 2013)

^Conkeldurr is a beast in bed though.



Swarmy said:


> I don't get the hate this pokemon gets from most people. It's design is pretty neat and there are some nice details yet keeping it simple.



I don't get the hate either. Looks pretty neat imo and has cool abilities. It's eyes are derpy but I like them.

I will say Dunsparce for sure. Even though it's otherwise intriguing.

But aside from Dunsparce the Kami Trio. All of them look pretty gross imo (warty and ugly faces). But I love the Kami concept and I like their Therian forms a lot so all is forgiven.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 1, 2013)

Garbordor is an ugly sack of garbage.

Literally. It's _designed_ to be an ugly sack of garbage. I don't hate on the concept at all, but for people defending its ugliness...c'mon. Look at it. Its supposed to be ugly.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I meant Garbodor haters. Like the nostalgiac anti-new Pok?mon crowd who distance themselves from designs like Garbodor.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 1, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Well, I meant Garbodor haters. Like the nostalgiac anti-new Pok?mon crowd who distance themselves from designs like Garbodor.


One need not be a nostalgia-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to think that Garbodor isn't exactly fun to look at.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i3aoD9bs00Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 3, 2013)

His list sucks ass


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

I agreed with most of it, I think those would all be in my list for top 30 worst designs.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2013)

White Kyurem...really?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, that thing was fucking overdone as hell. I absolutely love Reshiram's design and even have a figurine of it, however seeing Reshiram and Kyurem fused together like some frankenstein mashup was disheartening. Black Kyurem isn't any better but I think JWittz didn't want to include both.

If Game Freak wanted the original dragon then they should have given us the original dragon, not the inbreed, asymmetric, eldritch abominations that are Black and White Kyurem.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 7, 2013)

there's so many but the ones that come to mind first for me are Slaking, Magcargo, and Abomasnow.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2013)

The squashed fish, the pointy tail fish, digglet


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yes, that thing was fucking overdone as hell. I absolutely love Reshiram's design and even have a figurine of it, however seeing Reshiram and Kyurem fused together like some frankenstein mashup was disheartening. Black Kyurem isn't any better but I think JWittz didn't want to include both.
> 
> If Game Freak wanted the original dragon then they should have given us the original dragon, not the inbreed, asymmetric, eldritch abominations that are Black and White Kyurem.


Well, the original Kyurem is an ugly fucker, so it's no shock that any fusions with it would be kind of ugly.


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

...I actually really love Kyurem's design. I do take issue with the Black and White designs as well. 

Then again, I've grown increasingly unfond of Zekrom's design to boot, and have been loving Reshiram a lot.


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> ...I actually really love Kyurem's design. I do take issue with the Black and White designs as well.
> 
> Then again, I've grown increasingly unfond of Zekrom's design to boot, and have been loving Reshiram a lot.



I was feeling the same way until I replayed White recently. I think Zekrom looks awesome (for now) but just not as majestic as Reshiram. 

I like Kyurem's design a lot too.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Well, the original Kyurem is an ugly fucker, so it's no shock that any fusions with it would be kind of ugly.



I had no problem with Kyurem and actually liked his design as it fit with the lore, it is when it combined with Zekrom and Reshiram that I had an issue with it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Does your mother count?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I had no problem with Kyurem and actually liked his design as it fit with the lore, it is when it combined with Zekrom and Reshiram that I had an issue with it.


Don't get me wrong, I like it's design too... I just just think it's an ugly Pokemon. 

Kinda like Mewtwo: My favorite, hands-down, cool-as-fuck design, but I'd never call it pretty.


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

Considering that Mewtwo is a clone whose DNA was practically mutilated, it's really no surprise that he looks the way he does.

Then again, by that logic, it only makes sense for White!Kyurem/Black!Kyurem to look ugly as well, since it's DNA splicing.

The only difference is that the Kyurem formes are just tacky, while Mewtwo looks legitimately more powerful that Mew, and looks awesome to boot.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Considering that Mewtwo is a clone whose DNA was practically mutilated, it's really no surprise that he looks the way he does.
> 
> Then again, by that logic, it only makes sense for White!Kyurem/Black!Kyurem to look ugly as well, since it's DNA splicing.
> 
> The only difference is that the Kyurem formes are just tacky, while Mewtwo looks legitimately more powerful that Mew, and looks awesome to boot.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 16, 2013)

The mega evolution of Mewtwo is horrible, Stunfisk and Conkeldurr need to die.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 16, 2013)

ugly pokemons?

Probopass... 
Lickylicky
Garbor


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugliest Pokemon? I think all Pokemon are beautiful in their own special ...

Grimer

Garbodor 

and ever since I read that Creepypasta ...

Hypno ... now every time I see a picture of Hypno I shiver a bit.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 16, 2013)

hmm another one could be...... umm.... Deino


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

Chimchar and his evolutions <.< I despise monkeys.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> hmm another one could be...... umm.... Deino





Kyokkai said:


> Chimchar and his evolutions <.< I despise monkeys.



You both better raise your flame shields.


----------



## Brox (Aug 16, 2013)

1. MegaMewtwo
2. MegaBlaziken
3. MegaAmpharos


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

Beedrill, it looks like someone glued drills on Maya the bee.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2013)

Swarmy disliking a Bug Pokemon?

Impossibru.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

I love wasps and I consider Beedrill to be a disgarce to them  Seriously he looks like a 1st grade kid's drawing.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> hmm another one could be...... umm.... Deino



Deino is the best stage 1 pseudo-legend design in _all_ the gens, bruh. 



Kyokkai said:


> Chimchar and his evolutions <.< I despise monkeys.



:ignoramus 

Chimchar line is strong like Goku.



Bioness said:


> You both better raise your flame shields.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 16, 2013)

I stand on my statement........... although I have a Hydregion.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Forerunner said:
			
		

> I stand on my statement........... although I have a Hydregion.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I love wasps and I consider Beedrill to be a disgarce to them  *Seriously he looks like a 1st grade kid's drawing.*



You just described the first 2 generations of Pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You just described the first 2 generations of Pokemon.



Show me a 1st grader that can draw Paras


----------



## Bioness (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

It looks like it has a bra on its back


----------

